# Pedal Giveaway - Post Contest !!! (Closed)



## GuitarsCanada

We just gave away a GC strap to a lucky member. Now get ready for your chance to win a Modtone Funk Filter donated by GearAlley.com










Many thanks to GearAlley.com for donating this great pedal for one of our members to enjoy. A second prize will be drawn for a Modtone Tee-shirt as well.

Visit GearAlley.com for some real cool stuff

This post contest will be open until Friday December 18th to give everyone a chance to enter. Contest closes at 9:00 pm EST on the 18th. Good luck to all !!!!


----------



## ajcoholic

Lets get Funky!:smile:

AJC


----------



## keeperofthegood

w00t a new thread to post in!!


----------



## canadian tyler

*Yippeeee*

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Rugburn

yes please!!


----------



## mrmatt1972

me too please


----------



## Big_Daddy

mrmatt1972 said:


> me too please


Ditto!!!:smile:


----------



## hewie

Daddy want.


----------



## Budda

I'm always up for free stuff!


----------



## greco

Many thanks to GearAlley.com

Dave


----------



## hollowbody

just the other day I was considering looking for an old DOD envelope filter. Never had one til now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aloysius

Cooooooooooool gift! 

michael


----------



## bobb

These threads sure fill up fast! kksjur


----------



## Diablo




----------



## unison thrush

Hey this is fun!!! kksjur


----------



## Lemonhand

I don't know what that thing does but it sure looks cool.


----------



## NB_Terry

I'm in!

sdsre


----------



## keeperofthegood

GuitarsCanada said:


> Visit GearAlley.com for some real cool stuff





Lemonhand said:


> I don't know what that thing does but it sure looks cool.


:bow: it reminds me of my child hood and the sweets that made it sooo muuuuch sweeeeeet.....


----------



## rkwlau

awesome. free giveways! :smile:


----------



## jcayer

This one's mine !!! 

sdsre


----------



## Nohtanhoj

No you fool, it's mine!


----------



## ericprsse

I'll take one to go, please.


----------



## Hamstrung

Sure! I'll take another pedal... my favourite price too!


----------



## twoonie2

Bring it on!!! 

thanks!


----------



## Merlin

I'm in. I'd like to see what that could do in conjunction with my Rotary pedal.


----------



## arloskay

It would be nice...


----------



## jprice

awesommmeeeee


----------



## -ST-

*Thanks and count me in!*

Thanks to GearAlley.com

Please enter me in the contest.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

I like pedals!


----------



## Woody

Hmmm... could this be my _first_ pedal?? :smile:


----------



## arloskay

Let me get another one in...


----------



## Brennan

Very cool, sign me up!


----------



## Morbo

I want it! I didn't win the strap and karma owes me.


----------



## dtsaudio

Funkadelic. Count me in


----------



## TwangOmatic

Very nice! looks like a fun pedal.


----------



## dillinger4ever

That one is for me !
I feel it !


----------



## Kenmac

Thanks GearAlley. I'm in. :smile:


----------



## Dogbone94

sign me up to..... kksjur sdsre


----------



## noobcake

That's a sweet looking pedal. I could use one of those :smile: Mucho thanks to the donator.


----------



## worn

Yep, I'm in on this.


----------



## Diablo




----------



## DJFender

Meep Meep :rockon2:


----------



## Budda

I'd like to thank gear alley for providing the prize (that I'll win)


----------



## sivs

sure, I'd take a new pedal!


----------



## garretrevels

I own nearly 30 guitars, but don't own a pedal!

how cool would it be to have my first be won here at GuitarsCanada!

I'm in!


----------



## WannabeGood

Sure doesn't take long to get to page 6? does it?

Regards,


----------



## darreneedens

yes please.


----------



## WannabeGood

Oops! Page 5 only.

Regards,


----------



## puckhead

:wave:


----------



## ryanthorne

duh i want it and maybe there tuner too haa


----------



## Yerffej

this post is to signify that I am making myself eligible for the pedal giveaway


----------



## Voxguy76

Would make a nice Xmas present...for myself


----------



## JDW3

Gee, I would love to have one!


----------



## esdreas

great lookin pedal, would look nice with all the others


----------



## gearalley

Wow - check out the response! Not like I need to encourage any GAS on this forum, but I thought I would post a link for those who are not familiar with the pedal. There are a few audio clips to check out.

http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazi...g_Grounds_25_Pedals_Reviewed.aspx?Page=6#funk


----------



## thehoj

I need more pedals.


----------



## cptheman

My feet need more of a workout .... MORE PEDALS!


----------



## moonlington

Yerffej said:


> this post is to signify that I am making myself eligible for the pedal giveaway


truer words ne'er spoken


----------



## keto

Ooohh shiny!


----------



## keeperofthegood

gearalley said:


> Wow - check out the response! Not like I need to encourage any GAS on this forum, but I thought I would post a link for those who are not familiar with the pedal. There are a few audio clips to check out.
> 
> http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazi...g_Grounds_25_Pedals_Reviewed.aspx?Page=6#funk



I give you my thanks though that would be deleted with the thread come next week. I wanted to say thanks publicly instead of anonymously with the scales.

It is a mighty fine Christmas giveaway! It is good to see these contests, and giveaways at this time of year. Personally, I have no emotional "umph" to win or lose, I like playing the game  but I know it has been a very stressed year for a LOT of people, and this happiness is a good thing!


----------



## cptheman

this will be a welcome addition to my dream of an all green pedal board

thats my plan to save the environment


----------



## Maxer

Always interested in trying out a new toy.


----------



## johnsatrimayer

I wouldn't mind some funk in my trunk. :wave:


----------



## bleedingfingers

I could use a new filter .

CHEERS B


----------



## The Grin




----------



## shiva

Considering I have dano pedals, I could use this...


----------



## eric_b

Me too!!!!


----------



## Requiem

Im in, who doesnt like the chance to win a free pedal
:smile:


----------



## Spikezone

I'm in on this one too, for sure!
-Mikey


----------



## DaleH

Why not. A little funk never hurt anyone. sdsre


----------



## xuthal

givin er a shot,whoooooo fuzz!!


----------



## generic

Free is good, thanks gearalley.com!


----------



## zontar

Might as well enter this as well, I could always work in another pedal--especially as I haven't built my pedal board yet.

And also especially one as cool as that one sounds like it would be.


----------



## subarudrew

Wicked giveaway. Thanks GearAlley for the donation. 
Hope the newbie wins! 

Good luck all.

Drew


----------



## AlcolmX

Count me in!


----------



## GLthruZ

Sounds like it would be a fun pedal, hope I win!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Fronzil

had the chance to try this pedal out, wish i had it in the budget for the ol' pedal board..whoever wins is a lucky s.o.b.!!!


----------



## nova1010

Good luck all I'm gonna give it a go might get lucky on this one sdsre

Great give away too


----------



## Trev Flint

Yes Please


----------



## cbryan710

yes please, from Australia


----------



## joesward

Free = good in my books, especially when it's a pedal!


----------



## Geriatricrocker

GuitarsCanada said:


> We just gave away a GC strap to a lucky member. Now get ready for your chance to win a Modtone Funk Filter donated by GearAlley.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to GearAlley.com for donating this great pedal for one of our members to enjoy. A second prize will be drawn for a Modtone Tee-shirt as well.
> 
> Visit GearAlley.com for some real cool stuff
> 
> This post contest will be open until Friday December 18th to give everyone a chance to enter. Contest closes at 9:00 pm EST on the 18th. Good luck to all !!!!


Looks way cool!


----------



## Were We Brave?

Free gear? I want in!


----------



## Nemo

If it sounds half as good as it looks... Count me in. Thanks, GearAlley :wave:


----------



## did291

*It is good to be free*

and on top it look good, very funky


----------



## 335Bob

I'm in. Let's filter some funk!


----------



## krall

Send it my way! :wave:


----------



## davetcan

I have absolutely no idea what this thing does but I'm in. :smile:


----------



## Mivizsla

Sure :smile:


----------



## Bloozeguy

*Funk me!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Stevie needs to get funk-i-fied!!!

All the best of the Season!
Steve Grisbrook


----------



## corailz

It looks to be a nice piece of gear....I want it!!!:smilie_flagge17:

WOW!!! Listen to that demo of the FF in a DrZ Maz18....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJUpz5cmgsg It's sounds very good!!!!!


----------



## guitartom_ca

Free sounds good always.


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Count me in!!!

~Andrew


----------



## guitarsmark

greco said:


> Many thanks to GearAlley.com


I agree  kksjur


----------



## woodnoize

fancy smanchy!


----------



## praga37

oui, j'en veux un !


----------



## joey_capps

:food-smiley-015:

Cheers,
joey


----------



## CHMonster

yes please.


----------



## AUDIOGEIST

Zoinks !


----------



## Spankin Allison

Yeah...I could sure enjoy a car booster for the cold winter comin on...That a car booster right!?
Thanks
Frank :smile:


----------



## bass205

I'm in as well.


----------



## Valdez

Could my first ever post be a winner?


----------



## bannahz

don't forget me  all i have to do is just post right?


----------



## SUBnet192

Funk me in!


----------



## Mooh

Tres cool, n'est-ce pas?

Thank you, thank you very much.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d

Can i have some more please sir..


----------



## Zeegler

In like Flynn! :smile:


----------



## Damion

Count me in too.....................


----------



## bobicool

I will win! Count me in!


----------



## ne1roc

Wow..........I was just searching for video samples of this pedal the other day!
I want one!


----------



## soldierscry

count me in


----------



## ghynes

*I'm in!*

I'm into that. Thanks Gear Alley!


----------



## bluecanoe

*cool*

I'm in like Flint. Way in.


----------



## croy78

*pedals? i like pedals!!*

ooh ooh me me!!
haha..


----------



## LaRSin

Anything for free kkjuw


----------



## speckledmind

I want to play, count me in :rockon:


----------



## Pneumonic

Right on. I'm in. Thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## NIK0

Holy fackin funk filter for free! Thanks Gear Alley and GC...

This is why it's so important to become a sponsor/member on this great site. This could be more of a regular thing, monthly perhaps if we just gave up a few cups of coffee a month.

Anyway, good luck to all in this contest! Add me to your hat


----------



## astyles

Yes please.


----------



## fretboard

I do dig me some autowah/envelope filter action.

Thanks to both Guitars Canada & Gear Alley (nice Twisted Sister reference on your website).

Wonder how high this thread-count will get by Friday...


----------



## db62

Thanks to GC and Gear Alley! I'm in!


----------



## Luafcm

Give it to me, see! Nyaaah!


----------



## Toogy

Awesome! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RichNick

Sorry guys, but this one's coming this way ...
:rockon2:


----------



## zbfzbf

May I have it ... please ... :bow:


----------



## mario

I'm in and thanks for the cool giveaways!


----------



## Milkman

Hey the contest ends on my birthday. Nudge nudge wink wink, say no more.

:smile:


----------



## megadan

I could always use a new pedal!


----------



## dwightfrye63

*Reply!!!*

Post Reply!!! evilGuitar:


----------



## whywhyzed

looks like a pretty neat pedal


----------



## scratchypants

In! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## marauder

Cannot miss out on this - awesome contest!!

Thanks GC!!


----------



## Xochitl

No problem, you can send it here.


----------



## neu18

Funk yeah!


----------



## Rick31797

A new pedal for Christmas, yaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! thanks, good luck to everybody..
Rick


----------



## zjq426

This must be the thread collecting most replies!


----------



## ashm70

Great idea! I'm in...


----------



## mcnite

GuitarsCanada said:


> We just gave away a GC strap to a lucky member. Now get ready for your chance to win a Modtone Funk Filter donated by GearAlley.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to GearAlley.com for donating this great pedal for one of our members to enjoy. A second prize will be drawn for a Modtone Tee-shirt as well.
> 
> Visit GearAlley.com for some real cool stuff
> 
> This post contest will be open until Friday December 18th to give everyone a chance to enter. Contest closes at 9:00 pm EST on the 18th. Good luck to all !!!!


Excellent pedal!


----------



## jimihendrix

here's what she sounds like...

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJUpz5cmgsg]JJUpz5cmgsg[/youtube]

don't forgot kiddies...have a funky christmas...!!!


----------



## Rossi46

I love me some pedal!


----------



## gooberman

Great donation...thanks.


----------



## k tone

I am in. aaaaaa (need 10 characters?)


----------



## bagpipe

I'm in like Flint!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

OK what the heck...I'm in.


----------



## Guest

Sure. Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Kyle.E.Wyote

Hell ya!!..Let me stomp that thing!!!!:rockon2:


----------



## ronmac

I wonder what that will sound like strapped to one of my acoustics.... kkjuw


----------



## joeR21

Thanks GearAlley.com and happy holidays to all!


----------



## Chugga

Excellent!!


----------



## Mindcore

OK, I'll get in on this one..

Very generous, thank you.


----------



## LowWatt

Well I do have that soundtrack work coming up for an "up and coming" porn director. This could be useful.


----------



## arloskay

boom chick a boom chick a boom boom boom...


----------



## mhammer

I'm a junky for autowahs (moved to a city named after them, if that counts for anything!), so count me in please.


----------



## smorgdonkey

That's clever hammer!

Enter my name in the draw too...I love to win things!!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

many thanks........Gearalley


----------



## Sundial Secondhand

*Expand my funky horizons!*

This pedal can't be as good quality as the ones I own; They're plastic.
Better? Prove it! Pick me!

-Ben
Sundial Secondhand - Athens ON

Was this prize chosen because it's easier to ship?
As it itself is an enveloper.


----------



## geezer

I'm in...and I waited ,so I'm on the top of the pile.


----------



## Oylerz

I'd love a new pedal... Thanks!


----------



## Rocco

I have no pedals and need one.


----------



## snacker

cool pedal....i want it!!!


----------



## Sneaky

waka waka waka :wave:


----------



## zdogma

I never win anything.


----------



## Fliko

Funkadelic!


----------



## Luke98

Sweet, give me an excuse to start an awesome pedalboard! Thanks gear alley!


----------



## StankFloyd

Free pedal? How can anyone resist!?

Woop-woop-woop-woop-woop-woop-woop! :bow:


----------



## zurn

That will fit perfectly in my Xmas stocking!


----------



## warplanegrey

Here's my entrace post!


----------



## myearwood

Sweet deal. Thanks guys.


----------



## KujaSE

Cheers to GearAlley.com!

I'm in as well


----------



## JHarasym

Count me in


----------



## poolboy

As a newbie to the forum i can always use a free pedal. 
thanks:


----------



## cheezyridr

schweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## xuthal

One more!!
kkjuw


----------



## sense_of_henry

:wave::wave:


----------



## Swervin55

I'll play...
Swervin:smile:


----------



## Chorduroy

I'd love to hear what the Modtone pedals sound like. Never played through or even heard one.


----------



## niangelo

IN! I love any kind of odd filter tone. :bow:


----------



## SteveS

mmmmm......... free pedals.......arggggggg.........








[/IMG]


----------



## kat_

Very cool prize. Thanks Gear Alley.


----------



## Milothicus




----------



## Tarbender

Ya can't argue with a free contest!


----------



## simescan

Cool!,...I'm in!
Thanks Gear Alley


----------



## Chito

Thanks Gear Alley! 

I have this feeling I'm going to win this. kkjuwkkjuw


----------



## fret15

Great idea guys

Thanks for the opportunity!

JP


----------



## naisen

cool pedal, i'll give it a whirl


----------



## prodigal_son

Cool, guys!! My young lad could definately make good use of this pedal. Thanks for the opportunity. Cheers!!


----------



## Jazzonazz

*ModTone Pedal *

Thank you GearAlley, 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6qdFTF2L9Y

http://www.youtube.com/user/jazzonazz


----------



## Bluez_Snooze

im down, hook a brotha up!


----------



## vasthorizon

Count me in!


----------



## michaelscofield

Awesome contest, good luck everyone!


----------



## Jimmypaz

Okie-dokie I'll post here, why not?


----------



## marcos

*Pedal giveaway*

What the hell.I'm in!!!!!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Skndstry

Very kind of the company. Thanks guitarscanada.


----------



## ezcomes

better late than never...count me in!!


----------



## Samurai

I am in for the contest!


----------



## Duster

Would it improve my chances if I said something witty in my post? Goodness, I hope not.

But seriously, I just got my first tube amp, and I don't have any pedals at all. This would be my entry into this whole pedal business that people keep talking about. From what I understand, they make mediocre players sound good. If that's true, I'm going to need a whole bunch, so please help a brother get started.

--- D


----------



## lupien

Nice. Free stuff! I`m in for sure!


----------



## as_styles

Good luck everyone


----------



## Beltone

Pass me the SWAG!


----------



## the-patient

I'm in! That's a sweet pedal.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Give something away for free and all the riff raff comes flying out of the shadows.

:smile:


----------



## jimmy c g

nice ..... have yourselves a merry Christmas,and a happy new gear!!!!! JCG


----------



## Corrupted

Enter me in the contest please


----------



## vanderkalin

daddy needs a new pedal


----------



## Stephen W.

Hmmmmm.... run my harp guitar thru peddles, I like it!


----------



## Sneaky

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Give something away for free and all the riff raff comes flying out of the shadows.
> 
> :smile:



I think this one is going to beat NIK0's Craigslist thread! 

:smile:

Hey, if I post twice does it double my chances? :zzz:


----------



## bantoto

Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Ronbeast

I don't post often but I do enjoy contests!


----------



## JamesD

did someone say free?


----------



## DMac604

Count me in :bow:


----------



## csrMark

*I play in a funk/disco 70's tribute band.

PERRRRRRFECT*



sdsre


----------



## elbandito

I'm annoyed that 'Quick Reply' never works for me, but I'm excited that there's a contest! I LOVE CONTESTS!!! wooooooooooooooo!!!:banana:3dgrwlargetongue:


----------



## GuitarSkater

Hey Guys

I HOPE I WIN. I WANT THIS PEDAL SOOOOOOOOO BAD


----------



## loves_guitar

Turn the funk up!!
Glad to be entered to win this!
Thanks!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I think I should win. Just because. No other reason. Just because.


----------



## Rumble_b

Nothing like a good pedal give away to bring out the newbie's!!! Ha ha love it.



Oh and it's mine, so everyone else just delete your posts, thanks.


----------



## Misterock

Thanks.
You know that I'm gonna win..... ( but I will share the pleasure with you).


----------



## keeperofthegood

Someone say FREE and I say.....


----------



## StevieMac

OMG! OMG! Count me in fo sho. I NEED one of these! What does it actually do????? NM, fingers crossed that my accordion will finally sound funky. :banana:


----------



## NewGuitarGuru

I'm in too. Thanks.


----------



## Magnumb

*Pedal Contest*

count me in... one more pedal and i can bike to work!








The One I'm praying for


----------



## flange

In it to win it


----------



## Kestral

Waka-wow-chicka-waka-wow

I'm here! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## i.hill

*please!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wolfbane2222

Yuppers i would love to have one please?


----------



## dooley

More than just funk.


----------



## Gene Machine

*ummmm*

:wave:

Me too, please...


----------



## 4321

*Pedal Giveaway - Post Contest !!!*

Count Me In!!

Oh and Hi peeps, I've been away from the forums for a while, but I'm back \m/


----------



## copperhead

something to play with,:rockon2: im in


----------



## parkhead

cool... I need more funk 

p


----------



## shoretyus

Shorety guys needs funk to make up for vertical problems ..kksjur please plug me in to win


----------



## Bryan Bradfield

I'll bite.


----------



## brimc76

count me in too!!!


----------



## avalancheMM

Whoooohooooo! I'm in, too!

Regards


----------



## PaulS

Always receptive to things that are free...


----------



## Bevo

I'm in coach!


----------



## james on bass

Not sure if Mods are eligable, but - POST. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Cort Strummer

could definitely have some potential to add to my rig.


----------



## Roughshod

Count me in as well!


----------



## keeperofthegood

POST NUMBER










Begin Page 7!​


----------



## sard

Funktastic


----------



## DUCK

Suweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## blair83

Count me in


----------



## rollingdam

I'm in too...


----------



## bscott

Pick me Pick me!!!!


----------



## sonic635

I want to be in for this as well. You can never have too many pedals.


----------



## fraser

so i post a kijiji ad- selling some pc parts really cheap. half the responses are like this one-


> ill give you $20.address for pick up please


but i was asking $25. hmm
i ignore that guy, and any others like him, and sell my stuff to whoever shows up and gives me the asking price. thats just how i roll.:smile:


----------



## arloskay

Who needs the funk, ah yeah,
We need the funk, ow yeah!


----------



## cptheman

F - freakin
U - unbelievable
N - nice
K - kontest

THANKS GEARALLEY AND GUITARSCANADA


----------



## 1PUTTS

First a strap and now a free pedal! It's almost like Christmas around here...


----------



## tonydawe

yes please?


----------



## keeperofthegood

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izWRKl06XEY]izWRKl06XEY[/youtube]

kkjuw some original funk!


----------



## michelj

Cool looking pedal. Would look great under the Christmas tree.


----------



## axestronomer

I could use that to get my mind off of the -27 temperature outside!


----------



## urko99

Funk Me up!, while you're at it!


----------



## -=Scorch=-

Could always use a new addition to the pedal board! 

hellooooooooooooo !!!!

:rockon2:


----------



## Mackin

Neat, count me in


----------



## allthumbs56

Gotta love those funky pedals! Count me in.


----------



## Keithos

*entering the competition*

How do you enter the competition ? Execuse my stupidity !kqoct


----------



## KoskineN

I'm currently looking for an Enveloppe Filter...great timing!

Count me in!

KoskineN


----------



## Derek

:wave:

Yay GearAlley.com!


----------



## Prosonic

Woooot! Funknicity!


----------



## quick72toy

Nice ! I'm in.


----------



## Starbuck

Gosh, don't count me in (I don't need another pedal) But who ARE all these people!!! kkjuw


----------



## Duster

Starbuck said:


> Gosh, don't count me in (I don't need another pedal) But who ARE all these people!!! kkjuw


I think this is some kind of calculated trick to draw all the low-post-count folks out of the woodwork, so GC.com can hit us up to become supporting members.... or else!

--- D


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Duster said:


> I think this is some kind of calculated trick to draw all the low-post-count folks out of the woodwork, so GC.com can hit us up to become supporting members.... or else!
> 
> --- D


Or else what?


----------



## Duster

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Or else what?


I don't know. At the very least, a guilt trip about being free riders? 

--- D


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Duster said:


> I don't know. At the very least, a guilt trip about being free riders?
> 
> --- D


That's probably the most bizarre thing I have ever read here, and I have read a lot of bizarre stuff over the past several years.


----------



## Duster

GuitarsCanada said:


> That's probably the most bizarre thing I have ever read here, and I have read a lot of bizarre stuff over the past several years.


I hope that improves my chances of winning the pedal.


----------



## keeperofthegood

:bow: and of course the wife thinks I was talking to myself .... again.


----------



## arloskay

Wow, looks like the rate of entries has finally slowed down...


----------



## vasthorizon

arloskay said:


> Wow, looks like the rate of entries has finally slowed down...


Haha! kkjuw


----------



## keeperofthegood

nkjanssen said:


> So, do we have to post *here* to enter?











​


----------



## cptheman

keeperofthegood said:


> ​


If only the winning post number had a similar sign .... kqoct


----------



## Guest

I havn't felt too funky lately... maybe this will pick my funk up!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Bytor1975 said:


> I havn't felt too funky lately... maybe this will pick my funk up!


Right after you move to Canada. Contest is only open to Canadians. It's sort of payback for all the U.S. contests we aren't allowed to enter.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

this looks like it would sit nicely in the effects loop of my Octron  and other places...is it too late to enter?


----------



## Zacman0126

I wouldn't mind one of these...:banana:


----------



## Lowtones

very Generous of Gear Alley. I hope everyone who entered will go to the website, maybe do a little Christmas shopping or at least drooling.


----------



## Beach Bob

Please consider me entered!


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


>


Should I include my mailing address now?!:smile:


----------



## LeftyLang

Very Cool!!sdsre


----------



## Robert1950

Me want !!!!!


----------



## Robert1950

[youtube=option]kwkYxuJUDO0[/youtube]


----------



## Spankin Allison

Vous savez,dans la vie il y a 2 choses que j'adore,ma tendre épouse et la soupe "chunky"...Hummmm!Avec toutes ces bonne palourdes du Main.Chunky!Bien nourrit,bien remplit!
Gusto
Frank :smile:


----------



## Louis

Me want to !!!Please!!! :wave:

Louis


----------



## keeperofthegood

Robert1950 said:


> [youtube=option]kwkYxuJUDO0[/youtube]



Let me raise you a Wild Cherry

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA]qe1ScoePqVA[/youtube]


----------



## Eager Beaver

Post count +1 
Too bad I have the worst luck in the worldkqoct


----------



## Last_Train

Heck ya I`m In............Thanks fun offer.


----------



## Mars_all 50

I'm in.

funkadelicious, funktastic, etc.


----------



## liddokun

I'm definitely in!
Thanks Gear Alley!


----------



## MaxProphet

:rockon:sdsre:rockon2::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950

"Free" is my favourite word. Thank you Gear Alley.


----------



## pierre1

*Love this Place*

I still have no clue how to register for this f.... pedal but I 'm having fun reading the threads anyway LOL:rockon2:


----------



## martyb1

Coooooooooooool


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice, gieaway are back! 
Thanks Gear Alley and Thanks GC!
Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## shamus19

*Count me in*

I'd like a free pedal, please


----------



## AdamB

I'm in! Here's hoping!


----------



## hardasmum

I do like pedals


----------



## greco

pierre1 said:


> *I still have no clue how to register *for this f.... pedal but I 'm having fun reading the threads anyway LOL:rockon2:


Just by posting in this thread........ you are now registered. 

Dave


----------



## markxander

Hey this is awesome

Thanks Gearalley


----------



## jmieske

i'm sure i could find a use for this!! Thanks

joel


----------



## arloskay

Thank you Gear Alley.

Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## fretboard

I've just got a feeling that the random post number generator is going to pick post #305...

C'mon 305.


----------



## edthehorse

*Edthehorse*

A horse is a horse of a horse of course...
Merry Xmas Folks!
EDTHEHORSE


----------



## Peter

Missed the strap so I need that slap baby sdsre


----------



## Robert1950

Pedal, pedal, pedal.


----------



## tomyam

I'm in!!!!


----------



## scratch

this is my kind of lottery ...


----------



## GP_Hawk

Hey, what a great idea...thx for the heads up via e-mail. I love this place. I know I don't get much time in here but I just read the subscription thread and will be doing that for sure. :wave:


----------



## WEEZY

Want.

It.


----------



## keeperofthegood

WEEZY said:


> Want.
> 
> It.



ELE
EMAIL
HARDDRIVE
IRL
IT
LOL
NET
ONLINE
PORT
RUN
SPAM
URL
USB
VOLT
WAN










IT is in there :wave:


----------



## shane

I'll take this one please and thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Plenty of time to get in on this one yet


----------



## Twanger

...


----------



## NIK0

The Verdict?


----------



## NIK0

No Verdict!!!


----------



## NIK0

Why? Because I am 6 days too soon!!! Thought it was a the 11th "Friday" not 18th "Friday"...

Heh...here I am scoping this thread out to see who won but we still have a week to go....Nik0 <-Lost some brain cells


----------



## fraser

NIK0 said:


> Why? Because I am 6 days too soon!!! Thought it was a the 11th "Friday" not 18th "Friday"...
> 
> Heh...here I am scoping this thread out to see who won but we still have a week to go....Nik0 <-Lost some brain cells


lol- happened to me too- im sure were not the only ones.


----------



## eddie

That would look good under my Xmas tree!


----------



## Blueskidd96

Well, who doesn't want it?


----------



## PaulS

Once again expressing interest in winning this pedal...


----------



## Robert1950

Number Nine, Number Nine, Number Nine.


----------



## Ripper

one can never have enough pedals. I think it would make a great gift for my new grandson...


----------



## keeperofthegood

Ripper said:


> one can never have enough pedals. I think it would make a great gift for my new grandson...


:bow: awesome way to start off life man!


----------



## death cube dre

I would enjoy a new pedal.


----------



## Spike

Count me in! I've been listening to Curtis Mayfield in the car all week and I'm highly funked at the moment. An envelope filter would help considerably.

Funk power. Over and out.


----------



## BarracudaWashie

I Could go for a new pedal.. Funkytime!sdsre:rockon2:


----------



## cptheman

Funk funk funk funk funk!!


----------



## butterknucket

I want to win this pedal!


----------



## jimihendrix

you're getting sleepy...your eyelids are very heavy...you will let me win the pedal...kkjuw


----------



## ashm70

HAHHAHA @^ too funny!


----------



## Budda

Well played JH.. but it won't work!


----------



## chuck_zc

I'll post but not sure why, I never win anything anyways. :-(


----------



## cheezyridr

*oh my!!!*


----------



## Big White Tele

:wave::rockon2:


----------



## fraser




----------



## Beatles

I think the 18th is my lucky day :smile:


----------



## lexx

I don't have a chance but I will play anyway!!! lexx


----------



## jimihendrix

i wuz hopin' it wouldn't come to this...but...

hand it over...or the kitten gets whacked...kkjuw


----------



## arloskay

fraser said:


>


Which of them is you?

kkjuw


----------



## Ripper

keeperofthegood said:


> :bow: awesome way to start off life man!


I'm trying to decide right now if he looks like a strat or LP player (he's two days old...he he he)


----------



## happydude

sdsre

Never know eh?


----------



## keeperofthegood

Ripper said:


> I'm trying to decide right now if he looks like a strat or LP player (he's two days old...he he he)


HAHAHA that is so awesome! I miss mine at that age, they are 11 and 8 now XD

My grandparrents and mom have passed now. But, in their day, my dad's dad was a banjo player, my dad played guitar, my dad's brother played highland pipes, and my mom's dad played piano (he did music for silents) and my mom's mom sang, my mom sang too and her sister played piano. Me, I used to write and now I do mostly art and I like guitar, I like to futz with it as I say, I like the electronics end of music, composition and arrangement etc. My son is taking guitar lessons and has also taken drums and my daughter has taken some jr music classes as well and has a piano interest.

:rockon2: when there is music in the blood it is easy to keep the music alive in the family!!


----------



## NeilH

*Blatant win a pedal post*

I'm a noob here, I think this is post #2. The sole purpose of this post is for entry to the pedal giveaway.

That is all.


----------



## fraser

[/IMG]


arloskay said:


> Which of them is you?
> 
> kkjuw


im this one-


----------



## Ripper

keeperofthegood said:


> :rockon2: when there is music in the blood it is easy to keep the music alive in the family!!


True enough on that. My oldest daughter has a music degree (she's a flutist but also plays a ton of medieval instruments, as well as the penny whistle and bodhran), the second daughter plays the sax and sings, my third daughter plays the piano and oboe and signs, my youngest daughter plays the violin, the piano, the bass, sings and is a nationally ranked irish dancer. My son....well....not sure what happened there but he couldn't carry a tune if it was in a bucket!


----------



## gt90

Saw the demo of it. Play that funky music!


----------



## bladesofsteelband

I'm always in when it's free!!!


----------



## denthevetteman7

Would be fun to win it.


----------



## WannabeGood

Must.............huff, puff..............keep up...........cough, cough ................to...........wheeze, groan,................Keepers posts.

Regards,:rockon2:


----------



## dead mike

i would like this


----------



## jimihendrix

hey...does this lion cub taste FUNKY to you...???...


----------



## hollowbody

Dang, haven't I won this yet? I need to get my funk on!


----------



## Ripper

tis time to post again...


----------



## dres_x

Whoa! I'd love that!


----------



## Jimi D

In before the deadline, and ready to get the funk outta here! sdsre


----------



## keeperofthegood

Funky Socks!









​


----------



## Starbuck

I just can't help myself!

[YOUTUBE]IqP76XWHQI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bagpipe

I think we're gonna need a pic of you in the jumpsuit before we believe you! Need Pics



fraser said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> im this one-





fraser said:


>


----------



## midnightblu

Yup, uh huh, it`s gonna be mine...all mine! kkjuw


----------



## Tarl

Sure looks like a purty pedal........


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest runs until the end of the week folks. Thanks again to GearAlley.com for the prize donation.


----------



## hollowbody

GuitarsCanada said:


> Contest runs until the end of the week folks. Thanks again to GearAlley.com for the prize donation.


Well, that's not too late to wait for my new pedal kkjuw


----------



## jimihendrix

now THAT'S funky...!!!...


----------



## Ripper

GearAlley is great to deal with. I bought some stuff from them and got fast service and very good product. I'll be dealing with them again.


----------



## jimihendrix

hey there ripper...you already have a nice pedal....ha ha ha...


----------



## Budda

If I get it, I'll probably tinker it and then give it to someone who would make great use of it


----------



## Ripper

jimihendrix said:


> hey there ripper...you already have a nice pedal....ha ha ha...


oh ouch! I have been cut to the quick!...


----------



## elbandito

Budda said:


> If I get it, I'll probably tinker it and then give it to someone who would make great use of it


that person being me, of course. 
i'll even write you a song using it! :food-smiley-015:


----------



## pattste

okely dokely do!


----------



## 59 Jr

*Lab Series*

I hope that pedal works well through my old Lab Series


----------



## Robert1950

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## Samuel777

*Pedal giveaway*

Pick me pick me


----------



## cheezyridr

oooo!!!!!!!! ooooooo!!!!!!!! oooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## jimihendrix

hey kids...(insert your own caption here)...


----------



## Rwinder

i'm in 

late but in.


----------



## keeperofthegood

kqoct I'm not late.... I'm quite alive!


----------



## hollowbody

Robert1950 said:


> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


Aww, that's not even trying!!! C'mon, give it some effort at least! :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood

Robert1950 said:


> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz





hollowbody said:


> Aww, that's not even trying!!! C'mon, give it some effort at least! :smile:



kqoct OH! That would be because you forgot, proper nouns and first words of sentences are capitalized.


*A*bcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz*.*


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Winner will be selected tomorrow folks. get in while you can :rockon2:


----------



## Chito

Getting in while I still can.


----------



## arloskay

I guess it's not too late for one more...


----------



## jimihendrix

1-2-3-to infinity...!!!...:smile:


----------



## jimihendrix

Robert1950 said:


> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


hey...you spelled "albuquerque,new mexico" wrong...really really wrong...:wave:


----------



## db62

"...to infinity and beyond...!"


----------



## keeperofthegood

jimihendrix said:


> hey...you spelled "albuquerque,new mexico" wrong...really really wrong...:wave:


"*A*lbuquerque,*N*ew *M*exico" :wave:


----------



## jimihendrix

keeperofthegood said:


> "*A*lbuquerque,*N*ew *M*exico" :wave:


would you believe that there is no Caps Lock key on my keyboard...???...


----------



## Rugburn

Just a notice to all GC members that there's a contest tommorow for a guitar effects pedal. I believe the draw will take place at around 8:00pm EST. You must post in this thread to win. Thank you.


----------



## keeperofthegood

jimihendrix said:


> would you believe that there is no Caps Lock key on my keyboard...???...



kkjuw I so have nothing to add to that hwopv


LOL Fun threads are Fun!!


----------



## cheezyridr

now you know the truth


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## hollowbody

jimihendrix said:


> would you believe that there is no Caps Lock key on my keyboard...???...


You mean the Billy Mays button?


----------



## hollowbody

cheezyridr said:


> now you know the truth


I've probably done that a few times myself. 

Yet another reason to always watch your drinks when out in public. Nevermind the roofies, drunkards with no money will do anything to distract you and pounce on your unguarded booze when your guard is down!


----------



## keeperofthegood

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QUTcK31FOt0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QUTcK31FOt0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Well... it is Christmas time, and Funk time, so what better than some Christmas Funk!


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## cptheman

Its getting close..... hehehehe


----------



## Milkman

What is it that makes us so facinated with gadgets and gizmos.


A Funk Filter (or as it's known in more high brow forums, Le Philter de Phunk) would be a cool thing to have.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## xuthal

Is this thing still going?Cut me in!!Againhwopv


----------



## xuthal

when you get right down to it,a reindeer is just a small caribou that pulls a sleigh.
Merry Christmas er'body:wave:


----------



## keeperofthegood

xuthal said:


> when you get right down to it,a reindeer is just a small caribou that pulls a sleigh.
> Merry Christmas er'body:wave:


Or even better:


----------



## xuthal

kkjuw


----------



## xuthal

ever wonder what the peanuts are doing when you're asleep?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest closes at 9:00 pm folks. I will be posting the winner shortly after that. Once again, thanks to GearAlley.com for giving one of our members a chance to win this great pedal.


----------



## Duster

Come on, let's make this thing happen! I'm feeling funkier every day that goes by.

But that might have to do with the fact that I haven't been keeping up with the laundry this week.

--- D


----------



## WannabeGood

407. Has that ever been a lucky number?

Regards,


Beware Keeper, I'm catching up.


----------



## xuthal

WannabeGood said:


> 407. Has that ever been a lucky number?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Beware Keeper, I'm catching up.


adds up to 11....


----------



## GuitarsCanada

This thang closes in two hours. Any last minute entries?


----------



## keeperofthegood

Time to clean up this place!


EDIT: OMG OMG OMG SO BURNT BY GC!

My posting became a car wreck!


----------



## bannahz

yep many thanks to gear valley for making this possible ..


----------



## keeperofthegood

WannabeGood said:


> 407. Has that ever been a lucky number?
> 
> Regards,
> *
> 
> Beware Keeper, I'm catching up* .




kkjuw


XD and I am out for the next 2 or 3 hours! Got some Xmas shopping to do, some food shopping to do, and time to go stretch the legs anyways!

Thanks www.gearalley.com, this was a fun post-contest!

Thanks Scott for putting this up!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL :rockon2:
It isn't about winning, it's all in playing!
​


----------



## cheezyridr

ok, for my last attempt, i give you this oldie but goodie:

http://www.stickpage.com/xiao3.shtml

awesome guitar track, great martial arts, what more could you ask for, besides a pizza? (pizza not included)


----------



## John Bartley

Ok, this is my one and only entry for this pedal, so let's see if Lady Luck loves me :smile:

cheers

John


----------



## gearalley

The pedal will make you sound like this...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnejLmQGYhg


----------



## GuitarsCanada

10 minutes to close. Best of luck to all


----------



## Michelle

last chance!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest closed. Winner announced in a few moments


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Winner Announced*

I guess posting often has it's rewards. 

The winning post is... HERE


----------



## greco

*Congrats Keeps*....Play that funky music....

Dave

Edit: It is 9:25 PM ...Where is everyone???


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Congrats to our winner and once again, thanks to GearAlley.com for providing the prize. Very much appreciated. 

As always, forward your mailing address via PM so we can get your prize out to you.


----------



## Rugburn

greco said:


> *Congrats Keeps*....Play that funky music....
> 
> Dave
> 
> Edit: It is 9:25 PM ...Where is everyone???



*DITTO!*

Of course we expect a full pedal review at some point...with *CLIPS!!* 9kkhhd


----------



## NIK0

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

congrats Keeps, you just need a kit tube amp to go with it now..lol.


----------



## copperhead

DAMM YOU KEEPER!!!!!! no just kiddin congrads man kksjur


----------



## cheezyridr

good for you man, merry christmas! :wave:


----------



## keeperofthegood

GuitarsCanada said:


> I guess posting often has it's rewards.
> 
> The winning post is... HERE





GuitarsCanada said:


> Congrats to our winner and once again, thanks to GearAlley.com for providing the prize. Very much appreciated.
> 
> As always, forward your mailing address via PM so we can get your prize out to you.



:rockon2: I have spent the last hour looking at Emmy and Oscar Acceptance speeches because I am today speechless! OMG! Thank you!


Thank you Gear Alley!

Thank you Guitars Canada!

Thank you Scott!

:wave: When I started up photoshop to make a word-find on the lark of finding "it", I had no idea that that would eventuate to this moment! I hope everyone had a chance to do and to enjoy the word-find :wave:


sdsre Next up, to play some funky music!


----------



## Starbuck

Awesome Keeps! Too Funky!!![YOUTUBE]2DR-rgK2DoE[/YOUTUBE]

At any rate enjoy the eye candy!


----------



## Milkman

*Congratulations*

Way to go Keeper! I'm sure you'll have a hoot with the new toy.


Big thanks to our host here and also to the sponsor.


Very cool.


----------



## DMac604

Congrats on the win :smile:
and thanks for putting on the contest :bow:


----------



## Bevo

Right on!!

Thanks for putting on the contest!


----------



## db62

Congrats! And thanks for putting this on and keeping this board alive and thriving!


----------



## zontar

The giveaways add some drama to life.

Enjoy the prize keeper.

Thanks to all involved in offering it.

Here's to next time...


----------



## WannabeGood

Congrats Keeper................and don't wake up any Sleeping Giants with that thing.

PS. I'll be training 24/7 for the next one.

Regards,


----------

